# Nova launcher beta 8



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Man this launcher just keeps getting Better. Now we can remove that line on top of the dock. Card stack animation on the main screen. Man if you haven't gotten it. Get it!

Update. Its on 10 now and getting better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ikon8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yup, keeps getting better. The card stack animation on the homescreens is like butter.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Loving it every beta released. Finally able to remove that darn Line lol hate to have burn ins.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Trenton + Nova Launcher = < 3 4 Ever


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

screen shot or is it on the theme section? lol


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Huh? Umm

Here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

There is a bug in beta 8, page two and three in the app drawer become unresponsive (when you touch an app it does nothing). I loved everything else about beta 8 but had to go back to 7 till it's fixed.

A reboot does fix it, but only for a few minutes.

Just checked and beta 9 is now out!!!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

bp328i said:


> There is a bug in beta 8, page two and three in the app drawer become unresponsive (when you touch an app it does nothing). I loved everything else about beta 8 but had to go back to 7 till it's fixed.
> 
> A reboot does fix it, but only for a few minutes.
> 
> Just checked and beta 9 is now out!!!


Lol guy is fast

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Huh? Umm
> 
> Here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is that minimalistic app?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Trenton + Nova Launcher = < 3 4 Ever


what's Trenton?


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> what's Trenton?


Lolololol...it's the dude's username.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I wasnt a fan of Nova but when I found out you can take that ugly devider off the dock.... Im all in now


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just updated to 9. Literally 2 min later 10 is out! Folder bug is fixed.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

At least the support is awesome with this. Loving it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

Loving Nova too. Where can I go to get updates? I had was notified last time OTA.

I experienced that bug with the frozen icons in pages 2/3 as well.

EDIT: I see how to update. Been so busy flashing and going nuts on this phone I just assumed I had to download and flash or something.

Word up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cboger (Jul 27, 2011)

gestures?


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad to see updates are coming so quick 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I just love how there is no longer the lines on the dock lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I cant use anything but ADW. It's just way to customizable and way to fast


----------



## cboger (Jul 27, 2011)

micro23 said:


> I cant use anything but ADW. It's just way to customizable and way to fast


i cant live without the gestures.


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

Beta 10 now.

Just go to the app drawer. Click on the three dots on the upper right. Go to nova settings, click check for updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Personally, I love Nova. It seems like a natural progression of the stock ICS launcher. Also, with ICS, it just seems like using any of the previous aftermarket launchers, is like taking a step back.


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a problem with widgets freezing using Nova. Anyone else have this or has it been fixed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

JMac4 said:


> I just updated to 9. Literally 2 min later 10 is out! Folder bug is fixed.


OMG the random moving icons in folders?? ITS FIXED!?!?!?!


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Man I love Nova. I love it so hard.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Is that minimalistic app?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yeah minimalistic text
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the direction this launcher is going in but it still doesn't look to be as customizable as say ADW EX or LAUNCHERPRO yet. Am I missing something?


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

4lph4num3r1c said:


> I like the direction this launcher is going in but it still doesn't look to be as customizable as say ADW EX or LAUNCHERPRO yet. Am I missing something?


Its not far off from those launchers, and there still building on it. Hell they sent out 2 updates yesterday alone


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

DaFatMack said:


> Its not far off from those launchers, and there still building on it. Hell they sent out 2 updates yesterday alone


Gotcha. Thanks! I'll keeps me eyes out for this one.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

nevermind i found it


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

4lph4num3r1c said:


> I like the direction this launcher is going in but it still doesn't look to be as customizable as say ADW EX or LAUNCHERPRO yet. Am I missing something?


Its the fact that the launcher looks as close to the stock because I love the stock launcher but with better customized options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Its the fact that the launcher looks as close to the stock because I love the stock launcher but with better customized options.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


This, I used both ADW and LauncherPro but the stock launcher just has me entranced, adding more features to it just makes it that much more amazing!


----------



## Linksocc (Dec 27, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> what's Trenton?


WHO WAS PHONE?????

Sorry couldn't resist

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

